# Synthetic Power Labs - Test E Log



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2012)

What's up fellas. I have been given the awesome oppurtunity to log some SPL test from BBSS. I will probably not receive the gear for a week or 2, but I will start the log today to give you guys an idea of my starting point. Here are my stats as of today.

6'0
213 lbs (@97 kilos for you foreigners)
Bench: 275X4
Squat: 365X5
Dead: 405X8

The cycle will be a simple 16 weeks at 625 mg's/week split into 2 shots. I will be running aromasin if needed, but will be holding off until absolutely necessary, as I don't mind the high estrogen unless it starts to cause gyno or excessive bloating and puffiness. Immediately following the 16th week I will drop down to 250 mg's to cruise for 8-10 weeks, then I will jump into a more fun and complex cycle. I want to get back to at least my peak before going too crazy, so I will be holding off on any orals or anything for this log. I figure straight test will be the best way to get me where I need to be without totally frying my receptors, and also give me the best oppurtunity to log the product effectively.

I had some bloodwork done a couple weeks ago and my total T came backvery low at 340, and I haven't cycled in over a year, so I should be able to tell very quickly if the test is legit or not, and I have no doubt that it will be. 


As for my workouts, the split looks like this:
Saturday - Chest/Tri's/cardio
Sunday - Back/Bi's/cardio
Monday - Shoulders
Tuesday - Abs/calves/cardio
Wednesday - Bi's/Tri's/cardio
Thursday - Legs
Friday - Off


I like high volume stuff, and I won't change a whole lot when it comes to my workouts when I start the cycle, I will just be going heavier as my strength allows. I have found that this is the best way for me to gain and also tell if the gear is working.

I will be posting up my diet day by day. I plan to go 500-1000 cals above maintenance depending how I'm responding, and bumping protein and carbs up by about 75-100 g's each by the peak of the cycle.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2012)

Today was shoulders.

Warmup with Lat Raises - 15 lbsX25
Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX12, 65'sX8, 70'sX6, 45'sX13
Lateral Raises - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX11, 25'sX10
Bent Over Rear Delt Raises to the side superset with Rear Delt raises to the rear - 25'sX10-10, 25'sX10-10, 25'sX9-10, 25'sX8-10
Standing Alt. DB Front Raises - 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12
Standing DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15
Bent Over Single Arm Cable Rear Delt Raises - 10, 10, 10
Upright Rows - 100X15, 100X12, 100X10
Hammer Strength Iso-Lat Machine Presses (FST-7 style) - 90X15, 90X15, 90X12, 90X12, 90X10, 90X10, 90X10

no cardio today.

Diet:
8:30 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
12:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
2:30 PM - 52 g whey+5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk
4:00 PM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime
4:30 PM - workout
6:30 PM - 52 g whey+5 g creatine+50 g dextrose in water
8:30 PM - 3 cups Shepherd's Pie (roast beef, mashed potatos, corn, carrots, peas, green beans)
10:30 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
11:30 PM - PB n J on wheat bread
1:00 AM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk

I will total out for today at 3670 cals, 362g Protein, 360 g Carbs, 77.5 g Fat. By week 5 of the cycle, I'd like to have that closer to 4200 and 400/400/100


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 23, 2012)

I can already tell your going to make a great log brother, I stoked you just going to run the test only because we really want a good review on SPL test E and Im sure you will love it. Are you going to post pics?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2012)

Absolutely on the pics. As soon as my gf gets home I'll see if she will snap some starting pics for me on her phone. I don't have internet on my phone or I could do some real quick. I think I have a digital camera around here somewhere. Pics will be up by tomorrow evening for sure.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2012)

Also - I have run Axio's and GP's Test E in the past, so I will have a pretty good idea on how it compares to a couple of the other popular UGL's


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 23, 2012)

im in! 

lets see what you can do boss!


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 24, 2012)

Badass bro
Looking forward to following it


----------



## maniac0614 (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking forward to this log. Looks like we picked a great member for this!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry guys didn't have time to post last night. That won't be a recurring thing I promise.

I did abs/calves/cardio yesterday. Nothing special. 

Had arms today.

Incline DB Curls - 30'sX15, 35'sX12, 35'sX10, 30'sX14
Standing EZ Bar Curls (close grip) - 70X15, 80X12
Standing EZ Bar Curls (wide grip) - 70X15, 80X14
Preacher Curls - 60X12, 60X12, 60X10
Nautilus Unilateral machine Curls - 50X25, 55X23, 60X21, 65X20, 75X18

Close Grip Bench - 135X10, 185X10, 225X6, 185X9, 155X12, 135X15
Skullcrusher (BB) - 95X8, 65X12, 65X12, 65X12
Cable Work w/ various handles - 6 sets
Dips - BWX15, BWX15

Reverse Curls - 70X15, 70X12, 70X10
Behind the Back BB Wrist Curls - 135X15, 135X15, 135X15
Hammer Curls - 25'sX15, 25'sX15, 25'sX13

30 minutes on treadmill at 3.5 mph and 6.0 incline. Said 225 cals burned


8:30 AM - bowl of cereal, 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
11:30 AM - sweet n sour chicken w/ white rice + egg roll
2:30 PM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
4:00 PM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
4:30 PM - workout
6:30 PM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dextrose in 2 cups skim milk
7:30 PM - 8 oz chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice
9:30 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
11:30 PM - PB n J on wheat bread
1:00 AM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


I had a buddy snap a couple pics at the gym today but he only sent 1 to my e-mail, so I gotta get ahold of him to get the other 2 sent and I'll post them up. Weight was 215 post workout.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 25, 2012)

I love arm days, looking solid bro


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Don't know why they came in sideways, and small, but that's an idea of where I'm at. Yeah I know not good, but I should be decent by the end of this log.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 26, 2012)

Legs today. whew.

Leg extensions - 50lbsX25, 75X25, 100X20, 100X17, 75X21
Squats - 135X10, 225X10, 245X10, 275X8, 225X13
Hack Squats - 8 plates(360)X10, 360X10, 360X10, 360X8
Leg Press - 630X15, 680X12, 720X10

Kneeling Single Leg Curls - 50 lbsX25, 55X20, 60X15, 65X10
SLDL - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10
Lying Leg Curls (21's)- 50 lbs, 60 lbs
/\ just like bicep 21's - 7 reps lower half of movement, 7 reps upper half of movement, 7 reps full range of motion


That was fun. Can't wait to see the numbers start jumping when this bad boy gets going. My squat is always the first thing to explode on cycle.


8:30 AM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk, banana
10:00 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
1:30 PM - @8 oz leftover fajita meat chicken/beef, 1 cup brown rice
3:00 PM - PB n J on wheat bread
5:00 PM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
5:30 PM - workout
7:30 PM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk
8:15 PM - spaghetti in meat sauce- lots of it hah
10:00 PM - 12 oz ground beef, more spaghetti
12:00 AM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
1:00 AM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2012)

Digging the detailed log bro

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2012)

Off day today.

8:30 AM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
9:30 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
12:00 PM - 8 oz chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice
2:00 PM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
5:00 PM - 10 oz sirloin, mashed potatoes, broccoli
8:30 PM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
9:30 PM - 1 lb ground beef, 1 cup oats
12:00 AM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup brown rice

Got in a ton of food today and did as little as possible physically at work and school so I feel it was a nice recovery and growth day. Chest in the AM.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 28, 2012)

Chest day is the best day.

Flat DB Bench - 65'sX15, 75'sX12, 85'sX10, 95'sX8
Incline Hammer Press - 2 plates per sideX12, sameX12, sameX10
Incline BB Bench - 135X10, 185X7, 135X14
Slight Incline DB Flies - 45'sX10, 45'sX10, 45'sX10, 45'sX8
Cable Crossovers (FST-7 style) - 15, 12, 12, 10, 10, 10, 10
Bodyweight Dips - 15, 15, 15

V-Bar Tri Pressdowns - 15, 12, 8, 12, 15

30 minutes on eliptical

9:30 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
10:30 AM - 52 g whey in water
11:00 AM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
11:30 AM - workout
1:15 PM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk

not quite sure what the rest of the day has in store for me diet-wise but I will def be getting at least 3 more solid meals, hopefully 4.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 29, 2012)

Back day today.

Wide Grip Pullups - 10, 8
Assisted Wide Grip Pullups - 10, 10, 10
Single Arm DB Rows - 85X10, 85X10, 85X10
Strict BB Rows w/ squeeze/hold - 135X15, 135X13
Wide Cable Pulldowns - 15, 12, 12
Wide T-bar Machine Rows w/ chest pad - 90X12, 90X10
DB Pullovers - 50X10, 60X10
Deads - 135X5, 225X5, 315X5, 365X3, 405X3, 425X1, 455X0, 455X0, 315X10, 225X17

Cable Curls - 25, 15, 10, 15, 20

Really dissapointed that I couldn't hit 455 today. I know I would have nailed it at least once with a belt and straps, but it is what it is and I failed with it. I have no doubt that I'll be hitting 495+ for reps by the middle of this cycle.


10:00 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
11:00 AM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
11:30 AM - workout
1:30 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk
2:30 PM - 10 oz sirloin, 1 sweet potato
4:30 PM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
8:30 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
11:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
12:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 29, 2012)

you'll get that bro don't trip cant wait to see the #'s on cycle


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 30, 2012)

Shoulders today

Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX10, 65'sX10, 70'sX8, 60'sX12
Lateral Raises - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 20'sX12, 20'sX12, 15'sX12 (progressively slower and stricter)
Rear Delt Superset - 25'sX10-10, 25'sX10-10, 25'sX8-10, 25'sX8-10
Alt. DB Front Raises - 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12
DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15
Machine Rear Delt Flies - 15, 12, 10
Upright Rows - 100X15, 100X13, 100X12
Hammer Machine Press (FST-7 style) - 140X10, 140X10, 140X10, 110X10, 110X10, 90X10, 90X10

30 minutes on eliptical.


8:30 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1.5 cups oats
11:00 AM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
3:00 PM - 8 oz chicken breast, 1 cup oats
5:00 PM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
5:30 PM - workout
7:30 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine in water
8:00 PM - 8 oz chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice
10:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
12:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


----------



## Diesel618 (May 1, 2012)

Abs and Calves today.

Decline Twisting Situps - 12 to each side, 8 to each side
Decline Straight Situps - 15, 12
Hanging Leg Raises - 5X15
Crunches - 4X50

Standing Calf Tri-set (weighted raises, boyweight raises on cardio step, bodyweight raises on floor)
450X25-25-25, 450X25-25-25, 450X22-25-25, 450X21-25-25, 450X20-25-25
Seated Calf Raise - 90X25, 90X25, 90X25, 90X25

30 minutes on eliptical


10:00 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
12:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
2:00 PM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
3:30 PM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
4:00 PM - workout
5:30 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine in water
8:00 PM - 10 wings, tortilla chips, celery
10:30 PM - 8 oz chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice
12:30 AM - 5 oz tuna, 1.5 cup oats


I felt lethargic all day today. We'll see how I feel tomorrow I may end up trading out tomorrow's arm day for an extra day of rest before killing legs on thursday. I may just need to up my carbs a bit.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 2, 2012)

Went ahead and did arms today.

Incline DB Curls - 30'sX15, 35'sX12, 40'sX10, 45'sX7, 30'sX11
Standing BB Curls - 95X10, 95X9, 95X8
Machine Preacher Curls (dropsets) - 95X8-70X8-45X10, 95X7-70X8-45X9, 95X6-70X7-45X8
Nautilus Unilateral Machine Curls - 50X25, 50X25, 50X25, 50X25

Standing One Arm DB Overhead Extensions - 25X15, 30X12, 35X10
Smith Machine Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10, 225X8, 185X11
Rope Cable Pressdowns - 15, 15, 15, 15
BB skullcrushers superset w/ close grip bench - 65X10-25, 65X10-25, 65X9-25

Reverse Curls - 60X15, 60X15, 60X15
Behind The Back BB wrist curls - 135X15, 135X15, 135X15
Hammer Curls - 25'sX15, 25'sX15, 25'sX15

30 minutes on eliptical


8:30 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
1:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
3:30 PM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
5:00 PM - 3 scoops AllMax Muscle Prime, 5 g creatine 
5:30 PM - workout
7:30 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dextrose
8:00 PM - 12 oz sirloin, fries
10:00 PM - 8 oz chicken breast, 1 brown rice
12:00 AM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats


----------



## ManInBlack (May 2, 2012)

nice log


----------



## Diesel618 (May 3, 2012)

Looked in the mailbox today and got a nice surprise. Very quick T/A...if this test turns out to be as good as I anticipate, I will def be doing business with these guys again very soon. I already have plans for their 400 mg/ml test E haha.

Went ahead and did the first pin as I was planning on pinning thursdays and sundays anyway. Feels good to be back on after a year and a half break from cycling. Off to hammer legs now.


----------



## keith1569 (May 3, 2012)

Nice bro

I was hoping u would get kicked down another freebie for your log

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Diesel618 (May 3, 2012)

No nothin extra my bad. Just the two vials of test that came in today. Very quick shipping though. I have Superdrol and D-bol and Winstrol laying around, but I want to keep this with test only so I can give an accurate assessment of it, and because physique-wise, all I really need right now is some test to get back to where I want to be so I can start the more exotic fun cycles.

Legs today. Strength was down a bit because I was busting ass in the sun all day, and energy just wasn't there. Gotta get my body back used to working in the heat all day.

Leg Extensions - 25, 25, 25, 25
Squats - 135X10, 225X10, 225X10, 225X8, 225X7
Leg Press - 630X15, 630X15, 630X15
Hack Squat - 270X12, 360X8, 270X10

Kneeling leg Curls - 25, 25, 25, 25
Seated Leg Curls - 15, 15, 15
SLDL - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10


8:30 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
12:00 PM - 6 whole eggs, 1.5 cups oats
3:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1.5 cups brown rice
4:30 PM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine
5:00 PM - workout
6:30 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dextrose in water
7:00 PM - 8 oz top sirloin, 1 sweet potato
9:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1.5 cups oats
12:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk

Slight p.i.p. in the delt, but barely noticeable. That's to be expected after a year and a half without pinning. I wouldn't blame that on the gear. Was very smooth and loaded and went through a 25 g very well for an oil based test.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 5, 2012)

Was off Friday. Back at it for chest/tri's/calves this morning

Incline DB Bench - 45'sX15, 75sX12, 85'sX9, 100'sX6, 80'sX10
Incline Hammer Strength Press - 180X12, 200X10, 230X8, 180X12
Incline BB Bench - 135X15, 185X10, 135X13
Flat DB Flies - 45'sX10, 45'sX10, 45'sX10, 45'sX10
Cable Crossovers (FST-7) - 7 sets of 10
Bodyweight Dips - 15, 15, 15
superset w/
DB Bridge Pushups - 15, 15, 15

EZ Bar Cable Pushdowns - 15, 15, 10, 15, 15

Standing Calf Tri-set - 5 sets
Seated Calf Raises - 90X25, 90X25, 90X25, 90X25

30 minutes on eliptical

6:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk, 1.5 cups oats
7:00 AM - 1 scoop Razor8
7:30 AM - workout
9:30 AM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine in water
10:00 AM - 4 breakfast burritos from Mcdonald's
2:00 PM - 8 oz chicken breast, 1.5 cups brown rice
4:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats

Going out for mexican now and will be getting at least one more meal in after that.

I feel like I can already tell my androgen levels are increased. And every girl I see looks slightly better than the last. I know how this story goes.

Scale weight was 217 this morning. Bring on the water weight!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 6, 2012)

Back Today.

Wide Grip Pullups - BWX10, BWX9, BWX8
Assisted Pullups - 10, 10, 10
BB Rows - 135X12, 185X10, 225X8, 135X15
Wide Lat Pulldowns - 15, 10, 10, 10, 15
Incline T-Bar Machine Rows - 90X12, 90X12, 90X12
DEADS! - 135X5, 225X5, 315X5, 405X3, 455X2, 315X12, 225X17

EZ-bar Cable Curls - 25, 20, 15, 10, 12

22 minutes on eliptical.

Nailed 455 for 2 after failing with it last week. Feels great to be moving forward. I definately feel like there is testosterone in this testosterone. 

10:00 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
11:00 AM - 1 scoop Razor8
11:30 AM - workout
1:30 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine in water
2:00 PM - pork steak, 2 bratwursts, fried potatoes
5:00 PM - same as above
8:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1.5 cups oats
10:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice
12:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


----------



## maniac0614 (May 6, 2012)

Great log so far bro,can't wait for the test to officially kick in.


----------



## chucky1 (May 7, 2012)

Bell ya bro can't weight to see final results...sfw


----------



## Diesel618 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Did shoulders today. 

Lateral Raises - 10'sX25, 20'sX15, 25'sX12, 30'sX10, 35'sX8, 40'sX6, 45'sX6 drop to 20'sX16
Seated Smith Machine BTN Press - 135X15, 155X12, 185X8, 185X7, 155X10, 135X12
One Armed Cable Lat Raises - 3X10
Bent Over Rear Delt superset - 30'sX8-8, 30'sX8-8, 30'sX8-8
Alt. DB Front Raises - 35'sX12, 40'sX10, 45'sX8
DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15 superset with trap bar shrugs 225X12, 100'sX15-225X10
Rear Delt Fly Machine - 3X10
Upright Rows - 100X15, 100X12, 100X10

30 minutes walking on treadmill at 3.5 mph and 6.0 incline

8:00 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
12:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
3:00 PM - cup of easy mac, 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
5:00 PM - 1 scoop Razor8
6:00 PM - workout
8:00 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dextrose in water
8:30 PM - 12 oz ground beef, 1.5 cups oats
10:30 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
12:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


Weight was 219 today. That's +4 lbs in 4 days. Libido is climbing as well. It's about to get fun!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 8, 2012)

5-8-12

Arms today

BB curls - 45X25, 95X10, 95X10, 95X10
Incline DB Curls - 30'sX10, 30'sX10, 30'sX10
Machine Preacher Dropsets - 95X8-70X8-45X8, 95X8-70X7-45X8, 95X7-70X7-45X10
Nautilus Unilateral Machine Curls - 70X25, 70X25, 70X25, 70X25

Close Grip Bench -135X15, 185X12, 225X10, 225X8 dropset to 135X15
Seated DB Overhead Extension - 75X12, 75X12, 75X10
One Arm Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 15, 15, 15
Cable Rope Pressdowns (FST-7) - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Reverse Curls - 70X12, 70X12, 70X12
Behind the Back BB wrist Curls - 135X15, 135X15, 135X15
Hammer Curls - 25'sX25, 30'sX15, 35'sX12

30 minutes on eliptical


8:30 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats, banana
12:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
3:00 PM - cup of easy mac, 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
4:30 PM - 1 scoop Razor8
5:00 PM - workout
7:00 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine in water
7:30 PM - 8 oz turkey, 1.5 cups oats
9:30 PM - 8 oz turkey, 1 cup oats
11:30 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
1:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


----------



## Diesel618 (May 9, 2012)

Abs/Calves today. boring.

Decline Twisting Situps - 3X10 to each side supersetted with 5 regular decline situps
Hanging Leg Raises - 5X15
Crunches - 4X50

Standing Calf Tri-set - 5 sets
Calf press on Leg Press - 10 plates. 1X25 toes straight, 1X25 toes inward, 1X25 toes outward
Seated Calf Raise - 90X25, 90X25, 90X25, 90X25

30 minutes on eliptical.

7:30 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
10:00 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
1:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
3:00 PM - granola bar, 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
4:30 PM - 1 scoop Razor8
5:00 PM - workout
6:30 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dextrose in water
8:00 PM - Double Quarter Pounder, fries, Mcdouble
10:30 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
12:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk

Decided to throw down on some fatty Mcdonald's before leg day tomorrow. It's something Hany Rambod has suggested to people, so I figured I'd give it a shot. Mmmm it was delicious.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 9, 2012)

he suggested before leg day? i feel like i would throw up if i ate that pre workout. but if your meaning the night before i would understand.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 10, 2012)

Yes the night before I mean. I did end up throwing up today after I finished with legs though haha.

Leg Extensions - 50X25, 70X25, 90X25, 110X20
Squats - 135X10, 225X10, 275X8, 315X6, 225X12, 185X16
Hack Squats - 6 platesX15, 8 platesX12, 8 platesX12, 6 platesX15
Leg Press - 12 platesX20, 14 platesX20, 16 platesX18

Kneeling Single Leg Curls - 50X25, 60X25, 65X20, 70X15
SLDL - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10
Seated Leg Curls - 25, 20, 15


9:30 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
10:30 AM - 1 scoop Razor 8, 2 scoops BCAA's
11:00 AM - workout
1:00 PM - 60 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dexrose in water
3:00 PM - Double Whopper, fries
7:00 PM - 10 oz chicken breast, rice, 1 beef taco
10:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
12:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


Noticing some acne pop up on my forehead which I haven't really had since last time I cycled. Weight was 221 today. I'm off tomorrow and I am expecting to start to see some numbers go up starting saturday for chest day. Can't tell for sure if testicles have started to atrophy yet, but I expect that to start very soon.


----------



## maniac0614 (May 10, 2012)

Haha that is funny,after my leg workout today I had to cut it short because I felt like throwing up. So I tuffed it out walking to my car,then as soon as I open the door to my car,I just threw up. I had to chill in my car for about ten minutes because I felt like shit. But that only happens to me after my leg workout.


----------



## unclem (May 11, 2012)

i hear on that diesel618, getting sick or bad nosebleeds suck ass.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 11, 2012)

Haha yeah, the worst part about it was that it stayed down until I finished my post workout shake and then it allll came up. So I had to make another shake and sip it slowly. 

I'm off from the gym today..but my slave driver boss had me spreading mulch all damn day and that shit is a workout in itself. Hopefully it doesn't affect my chest day tomorrow.

5:30 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
8:00 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
12:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
2:00 PM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
5:00 PM - eating out with the girlfriend. Not sure where yet. hopefully steak.
8:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
11:00 PM - probably canned chicken and 1 cup oats
1:00 AM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


----------



## Diesel618 (May 14, 2012)

Sorry guys, rough weekend. Everything ended up getting pushed back a day and I did back today

Wide Grip Pullups - 10, 10, 9
Assisted Pullups - wideX12, wideX12, neutralX12, neutralX12
BB Rows - 135X10, 185X10, 225X6, 225X6, 225X6, 135X15
Wide Cable Pulldowns - 15, 12
Narrow Cable Pulldowns - 15, 12
Machine T-Bar Rows w/ chest pad (wide) - 90X12, 115X10, 135X8
Deads - 135X10, 225X10, 315X10, 405X10, 435X8, 315X13, 275X20

Cable Curls - 7 or 8 sets

30 minutes on eliptical


8:30 AM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
12:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice
3:00 PM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
5:00 PM - 1 scoop Razor8, 2 scoops BCAA's
5:30 PM - workout
7:30 PM - 60 g whey, 50 g dextrose, 5 g creatine in water
8:00 PM - pizza
10:30 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
12:30 PM - 60 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


Weight was 224 today which was definately a surprise after a stressful weekend. Missed 2 or 3 meals because I was so busy, but weight is still climbing. Strength is starting to climb. Wasn't getting 405 for 10 on deads before cycle or 435X8.


----------



## chucky1 (May 14, 2012)

damn bro nice deads 435x8  I wonder what I could pull right now, I just do sets of 10 with 315 lately


----------



## Diesel618 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks man. I think bein taller gives me an advantage on deads because all my other lifts suck lol.

Today was shoulders.

Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX12, 75'sX10, 75'sX9, 75'sX8, 60'sX11
Lateral Raises - 25'sX15, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 25'sX15
Rear Delt Superset - 30'sX8-10, 30'sX8-10, 30'sX8-10, 30'sX8-10
Alt. DB Front Raises - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX10
DB Shrugs - 5 sets of 100'sX15
Rear Delt Machine Flies - 3X12
Upright Rows - 100X15, 100X15, 100X15
Hammer Machine Press (FST-7) - 140X10, 140X10, 140X10, 140X10, 140X8, 140X8, 140X7

25 minutes on eliptical.


Definately felt stronger today. Balls are shriveling up which is a good sign haha. Off and on soreness in the nips the past couple days so I'm gonna start aromasin at 12.5 mg's/day. It's time to rock and roll!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 17, 2012)

Good ol' legs today. Gotta love it.

Leg Extensions - 50X25, 75X25, 100X20, 50X25
Squats - 135X10, 185X10, 225X10, 275X10, 315X6, 225X10, 135X15
Leg Press - 12 platesX20, 14 platesX20, 16 platesX14, 14 platesX16
Hack Squat - 8 platesX12, 8 plates+25'sX12, 10 platesX10

Kneeling Single Leg Curls - 50X25, 60X25, 70X25, 50X15 w/ 2 second hold at each contraction
Seated Leg Curls - 25, 20, 15
SLDL - 135X20, 225X10

Hip abductions (or whatever the one where you go outwards) - 2 sets of 25


Managed not to throw up. Strength was good...lower back was kind of aching on squats, I need to invest in a good belt I think. Starting to feel and look fuller I think. I will post pics at the 4 week marks. Today is Day 15 I think.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 19, 2012)

CHEST DAY IS THE BEST DAY!

Flat BB Bench - 135X10, 185X10, 225X5, 275X3, 315X2, 275X5, 225X10, 225X9
Incline DB Bench - 75'sX15, 100'sX8, 100'sX7, 75'sX10
Hammer Strength Incline Bench - 4 platesX15, 6 platesX10
Flat DB Flies - 50'sX12, 55'sX10, 55'sX9, 50'sX11
Cable Crossovers - 7 sets done FST-7 style
Dips - BWX15, BWX15, BWX15

Cable pressdowns - 15, 12, 10
One arm rope extensions - 15, 10

20 minutes on eliptical.


Things are def kickin into gear. Felt nice to handle 315 on bench again. Been a minute for that. Could have probably hit a 3rd rep with it but no spot and didn't want to risk it. Also, my libido has gone way up since starting aromasin. I think it's safe to say this test is G2G!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 20, 2012)

Back today. 

Wide Grip Pullups - 10, 8, 8
Assisted Pullups - 10, 10, 10, 10
BB Rows - 135X10, 185X10, 225X6, 225X6, 135X15
Wide Cable Pulldowns - 15, 12, 10, 10
Machine T-Bar Rows w/ chest pad (wide grip) - 90X12, 115X10, 135X9
Deads - 135X10, 225X10, 315X10, 405X10, 455X3, 315X10, 315X10

Cable Curls - 6 or 7 sets

no cardio today. Went to my buddy's graduation party last night and ended up staying out waaaay too late and messing my whole meal/sleep schedule up. Been a shitty day as far as diet goes, but strength didn't really suffer which is cool. I can feel the test big time. It's gonna be a fun week!

Weight was 227 today


----------



## Diesel618 (May 21, 2012)

Shoulders.

Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX12, 75'sX10, 75'sX8, 75'sX7, 60'sX12
DB Lat Raises - 30'sX12, 35'sX12, 40'sX12, 45'sX10, 30'sX12
Rear Delt Superset - 30'sX12-12, 35'sX8-8, 35'sX8-8, 35'sX8-8
DB Front Raises - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 50'sX12, 50'sX10
DB Shrugs - 5 sets of 100'sX15
Upright Rows - 100X15, 100X15, 100X15
Hammer Machine Press (FST-7) - 140X12, 140X12, 140X12, 140X10, 140X10, 140X8, 140X8

20 minutes on eliptical.


Great pump and strength felt good today. I find it's tough to have a bad workout on test.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 23, 2012)

Arms today.

Incline DB Curls - 25'sX15, 30'sX15, 35'sX12, 40'sX10, 45'sX8, 25'sX20
Standing BB Curls - 45X15, 95X10, 95X10, 95X10
Machine Preacher Curl dropsets - 95lbs-70lbs-45lbs - 8-8-10, 8-8-10, 8-8-9
Nautilus machine Single Arm Curls - 75X25, 75X25, 100X15, 100X15

Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10, 225X8, 225X8
Rope Pressdowns - 12, 12, 12, 12
Machine Extensions - 15, 15, 12, 12
Machine Dips - 15, 15, 10, 10

Behind the Back BB Wrist Curls - 135X15, 135X15, 135X15
Hammer Curls - 30'sX15, 30'sX15, 30'sX15


Nice pump today. Weight is sticking around 225-227 lately, and I'm struggling to get all my meals down as it is. I think the aromasin has made me drop some water weight, and I've been hitting the cardio pretty hard as well, and my stomache is getting tighter, so I'm not too concerned about the scale, but I'm hoping to see 245-250 on this thing. I have always blown up with test in the past, so I think this will be doable once it really kicks in. Thursday will be day 22, so we're getting to the good part here soon.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 24, 2012)

Legs boy!!!!

Leg Extensions - 50X50, 70X35, 90X25, 110X20
Squats - 135X10, 185X10, 225X10, 275X10, 315X8, 225X12
Hack Squats (Lever) - 8platesX15, 10platesX15, 12platesX12, 14platesX10
Leg Press - 12 platesX20, 14 platesX20, 16 platesX20

Seated Leg Curls - 25, 25, 20, 15
DB SLDL - 75'sX15, 85'sX15, 95'sX15
Kneeling single Leg Curl - 50X25, 75X15

Standing Calf Raise - 8 platesX25, 10 platesX25, 12 platesX20, 12 platesX20, 12 platesX18
Seated Calf Raise - 90X25, 90X25, 90X25, 90X25


Felt good. Felt way stronger on hack squats today for some reason.  Trying to work in another meal as it's about time to start increasing the cals and stuff as this is the start of week 4.


----------



## maniac0614 (May 24, 2012)

Things should be getting better from here on out.


----------



## unclem (May 25, 2012)

maniac^^^^^^^^^^wat do u mean by that?


----------



## maniac0614 (May 26, 2012)

He is on week 4 so now that test should be close to its peak in his system he will be doing a lot more damge in the gym


----------



## Diesel618 (May 27, 2012)

Back today

Pullups - 10, 10, 10, 8, 8
BB Rows - 135X12, 185X12, 225X9, 225X8, 225X8
Pulldowns - 12, 12, 12
T-Bar Machine Rows - 90X12, 135X10, 135X10
Deads - 135X10, 225X10, 315X10, 405X10, 425X10, 405X12

Cable Curls - 5 or 6 sets

20 minutes on eliptical.

Maniac is right. It's about to get real fun if my past cycles are any indication! Jamming down all the excess calories is the hardest part but I'm doing my damndest.


----------



## unclem (May 27, 2012)

i cant believe its taking that long. mine i put 10 lbs on and pulling and benching alot more its been 5.9 days and i do susp though to. test e dont make you that strong but its a good mass drug , thats why i choose cyp instead.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 28, 2012)

I've had good success with Test E in the past, it's the only test I've used. I have def had some strength increase since starting, just not the dramatic kind where you just throw on a quarter for fun and bang out a full set haha. I wasn't getting 315 on flat bench before the cycle and I hit it for 3 this past chest day, so things are definately moving in the right direction 


Shoulders today.

Lateral Raises - 20'sX15, 25'sX15, 30'sX12, 35'sX12, 40'sX10, 45'sx8, 50'sX6 dropset to 25'sX10
Smith Machine Overhead Press - 45X15, 95X12, 135X12, 185X10, 225X6, 185X10, 135X15
Rear Delt Fly Machine - 4 sets of 12
Alt. DB Front Raises - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12
DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15


As you can see I am cutting the volume back quite a bit this week. I'm also scrapping cardio for at least a week. I figure since I'm having a hard time increasing my calories in, I might try decreasing my calories out, and see what happens. Weight is stagnating at 225-227 so I will back off the volume and keep striving to get above that 4000 calorie mark for a couple weeks. Hopefully that does the trick.

On another note, every girl I see looks better than the last. Libido is working overtime


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

Entertaining read to say the least


----------



## Diesel618 (May 30, 2012)

Welcome KOS  It is a blessing to have someone with such a great physique and outstanding genetics following along!

Arms today

Incline DB Curls - 25'sX15, 30'sX15, 35'sX12, 40'sX10, 45'sX10
Standing EZ Bar Curls - 100X12close, 100X12close, 110X12wide, 110X12wide
Machine Preacher Curl Dropsets - 100-75-60, 3 sets
Machine unilateral Seated Curls - 90X15, 110X15, 130X12

Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10, 225X10, 225X10
Rope Pressdowns - 4X15
DB Overhead Extensions - 30X12, 30X12, 30X10
Machine Extensions - 15, 15, 12, 12, dropset 10-8-8

Behind the back BB wrist curls - 135X20, 185X12, 135X20



noticing a stronger pump coming on quicker in the workout. it was almost painful when I was doing my warm-up sets of incline DB curls. legs tomorrow


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

Legs today. No pre-exhaust as I wanted to get a good idea of where my strength was at.

Squats - 45X15, 135X10, 185X10, 225X10, 275X10, 315X8, 365X5, 365X4, 225X12
Hack Squat (Lever Squat) - 8 platesX15, 10 platesX15, 12 platesX15, 12 platesX15
Leg Press - 16 platesX20, 16 platesX20, 16 platesX20
Leg Extensions - 50X20, 50X20, 50X20, 50X20

Kneeling Single Leg Curls - 50X25, 60X20, 70X20, 75X20
Seated Leg Curls - 4 sets of 15-20...don't remember weights
DB SLDL - 55'sX15, 65'sX15, 75'sX15, 85'sX15, 95'sX12, 100'sX10


That was that. I really need to invest in a belt. Haven't been able to handle 365 on squats since I started doing leg extensions first, and it felt awesome but painful at the same time. Strength is def climbing. I'm gonna try to get some progress pics up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chest day is the best day.

Flat DB Bench - 50'sX12, 75'sX12, 100'sX13, 100'sX10, 100'sX9
Incline BB Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10, 225X8, 225X7drop to135X17
Flat DB Flies - 45'sX12, 50'sX12, 55'sX10, 60'sX10, 65'sX8
Cable Crossovers - 3X12
Bodyweight Dips - 20, 15, 12
   superset with
DB Bridge Pushups - 15, 15, 15

Cable Pressdowns - 50X12, 50X12, 40X15, 40X15, 30X17

20 minutes on eliptical.

Enough of no cardio. Forgot to check weight today but I'm hoping to be at 230. I'd settle for 227-228 or so though. I really want to add an oral but I shouldn't because I know the test is about to kick in full force. Still feeling stronger from workout to workout for sure.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 4, 2012)

Late night back workout today.

Wide Grip Pullups - 12, 10, 10
Assisted Wide Pullups - 10, 12
BB Rows - 135X12, 185X12, 225X10, 225X10drop to135X17
DB Rows - 75'sX12, 100'sX10, 100'sX10, 100'sX10
Unilateral Cable Pulldowns - 15, 12, 12, 12
Deadlifts - 135X10, 225X10, 315X10, 405X10, 495X4, 365X12

Ez Bar Cable Curls - 12, 12, 12, 10, 10
Incline DB Curls - 35'sX10, 35'sX10, 35'sX10

No cardio today as it was late and I was a lazy ass. Might do intervals outside tomorrow in the AM to shock the body and get some fat loss goin. Found out I have to go to Ohio for 3 or 4 days here Tuesday, so I'm just gonna take advantage of these last days all out and then take a 3-4 day break from the weights and just hit some cardio and abs or whatever I can get in on the road. The rest will do my body good I think. I will come back to week 5 or 6 I can't remember but it should be getting good and I will be rested and refreshed and ready to move some heavier weight.

Toodles.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoulders today.

Seated DB Press - 45'sX12, 60'sX12, 75'sX12, 80'sX10, 85'sX9
Lateral Raises - 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
Rear Delt Superset - 25'sX10-10, 30'sX8-8, 35'sX8-8, 35'sX8-8
Alt. DB Front Raises - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12
DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15
Upright Rows - 110X12, 110X12, 110X12
Plate Loaded Overhead Press (FST-7) - 180X10, 180X10, 180X10, 180X10, 180X10drop to90X12, 180X8drop to 90X10

30 minutes of intervals on the treadmill. 6.0 incline. 2 minutes 3.0mph, 2 minutes 6.0 mph


----------



## maniac0614 (Jun 5, 2012)

Great log so far brother, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got back in town yesterday. Had to go out of state for a job and decided to take the 4 days away from the gym to rest my joints and everything. It did me good, weight was at 231 yesterday.

Yesterday's chest day:
Incline DB Press - 45'sX15, 75'sX12, 100'sX12, 100'sX11, 100'sX10
Incline BB Press - 135X12, 185X12, 225X10, 245X8, 275X3, 225X9
Incline DB Flies - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 50'sX12, 55'sX12
Bodyweight Dips - 20, 20, 17
DB Bridge Pushups - 20, 20, 15

Rope Pressdowns - 15, 15, 12, 12, 10
Machine Extensions - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12



Today's Back Workout:
Wide Pullups - 10, 10, 10
Assisted Wide Pullups - 10, 12
DB Rows - 75X10, 85X10, 95X10, 100X10
Machine T-Bar Rows - 90X15, 115X12, 135X12, 135X10
Close Cable Pulldowns - 12, 12, 12
Close Low Cable Rows - 12, 12, 12
Hyperextensions - 4X15 holding 25lb plate

EZ Bar Cable Curls - 15, 15, 12, 12, 10
Machine Preacher Curls - 70X15, 90X10, 90X10, 90X10




No deads today. No real good excuse just opted for hypers as I haven't done them in a while and they felt REALLY good.

Shoulders tomorrow. I will have pics up tomorrow night that's a promise.


----------



## maniac0614 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 11, 2012)

Shoulders

Seated BB Press - 45X15, 95X15, 135X12, 185X10, 225X6, 185X7, 135X12
Seated DB Side Laterals - 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
Seated DB Rear Delt superset - 30'sX8-8, 30'sX8-8, 30'sX8-8, 30'sX8-8
Standing DB Alt. Front Raise - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12
Standing DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15
   superset with
Standing Plate Shrugs leaning forward slightly - 45'sX15, 45'sX15, 45'Sx15, 45'Sx15, 45'sX15
Upright Row with good hold at contraction - 95X12, 95X12, 95X11
Seated HS Press (FST-7) - 2 platesX12, 2 platesX12, 2 platesX10, 2 platesX8, 45+25X12, 45+25X10, 1 plateX15, 1 plateX13


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yesterday's arm day.

Standing DB Curls - 30'sX12, 45'sX12, 60'sX8, 45'sX12, 30'sX15
Standing EZ Bar Curls - 100X15, 100X13, 100X12
Machine Preacher Dropsets - 135-90-45 - 10-10-12, 8-7-10, 8-8-11
Unilateral Machine Curls - 15, 15, 15, 15

Rope Pressdowns - 15, 15, 15, 15, 15
Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10, 225X10, 225X10
Skullcrushers - 80X10, 90X10, 100X8
Machine Extensions - 15, 15, 15, 15



Today's Leg Day.
Leg Extensions - 25, 25, 25, 20, 15
Hack Squats - 6 platesX15, 8 platesX15, 10 platesX15, 12 platesX15, 14 platesX17 (rest paused a couple times)
Leg Press - 12 platesX20, 14 platesX20, 16 platesX22 (again rest paused last set)
Smith Squat - 135X15, 185X15, 225X12, 135X22

Kneeling Single Leg Curls - 25, 20, 15, 20
DB SLDL - 75'sX15, 75'sX15, 75'sX15 (still just trying to get the feel on these..idk why I'm retarded)
Seated Leg Curls - 20, 20, 20
Lying Leg Curls - 15, 15, 15

then some boring calf work. Weight is holding around 230 for now. Time to add another meal.


----------



## maniac0614 (Jun 15, 2012)

Great log brother how are you liking the supps so far?


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 15, 2012)

the test E has me waking around with a raging hard on and I'm braking pr's in the gym already, spl test E is the real deal! 
Im sure hes going through the same shit


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes the Test E kicks ass. I haven't talked about it enough but it really does have me literally getting stronger from workout to workout and feeling like a beast. Libido is sky-high as well. I will be buying from them in the future no doubt. There 400 mg Test E looks fun.



Chest/Tri's today.
Flat BB Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X12, 275X10, 315X8, 225X13, 225X11
Incline BB Bench - 135X12, 185X10, 225X9, 135X15
Incline DB FLies - 45'sX12, 50'sX12, 55'sX12, 60'sX10
Giant set of cable crossovers, dips, DB Bridge pushups
15-20-20, 12-20-15, 12-16-10

Rope Pressdowns - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
Machine Extensions - 15, 12, 10, 15
Smith Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X9, 135X13


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yesterday's Back workout:
Pullups - 10, 10, 10
Assisted Pullups - 10, 10, 10
BB Rows - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10, 135X15
Wide Lat Pulldowns - 15, 12, 10
Close Lat Pulldowns - 15, 12, 10
Hammer Strength Single Arm Low Rows - 1 plateX15, 2 platesX12, 2 platesX12
Hammer Strength Dual Low Rows - 2 platesX12, 2 platesX10
Machine T-Bar Rows w/ chest pad - 2 platesX12, 2 and a quarterX12, 3 platesX10
Hyperextensions - +25X15, +25X15, +25X15, +25X15, +25X15

One Arm DB Preacher Curls - 25X12, 30X12, 35X12, 40X10
EZ-Bar Cable Curls - 15, 15, 12, 12, 10


Today's Shoulder workout:
Hammer Strength Overhead Press - 1 plateX15, 2 platesX15, 3 platesX10, 2 and a quarterX12, 2 platesX12
Hammer Strength reverse overhead Press - 1 plateX12, 1 plateX12
Strict Seated DB Laterals - 25X12, 25X12, 25X12, 25X12, 25X12
Rear Delt DB Superset - 30X8-8, 30X8-8, 30X8-8, 30X8-8
Standing Alt. DB Front Raise - 30'sX12, 35'sX12, 40'sX12, 45'sX12
Shrugs - 100 lb DB's superset with 45 lb plates - 5 sets of 15-15


Quick one today. Got my buddy to snap a few progress pics though which is always fun. Just waiting on him to e-mail them to me. Should be up tonight.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 18, 2012)

Alright got one of the pics. the others should come through soon.







[/URL][/IMG]


Bodyfat is clearly a bit high, but I have def put on some quality mass underneath it all in these 5-6 weeks or so. Still have a whole nother vial to go so lots of improvements to be made


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 19, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maniac0614 (Jun 19, 2012)

I definately see changes on the back pick. Great job so far bother.What week are you on?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think this is week 6. I'm gonna clean the diet up a little bit and start adding cardio back in 3-4X a week so by the end I think the changes will be much more noticeable once I get some of this fat off. Thinking about getting some OTC fat burner to speed things up if that's ok with you guys. I think it's safe to say this test is G2G! 

Yesterday's Arm Day:
Incline DB Curls - 25'sX12, 30'sX12, 35'sX12, 40'sX12, 45'sX12, 50'sX10
Standing Wide EZ Bar Curls - 100X12, 100X11
Standing Close EZ Bar Curls - 80X12, 80X12
Machine Preacher Dropsets - 115-90-45 - 3 sets
DB concentration curls (crab curls?) the way Arnold did em in Pumping Iron idk. - 25'sX12-15 for 3 sets concentrating on a good squeeze and all that

Rope Pressdowns - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
Close Grip Bench - 135X12, 185X12, 225X12, 225X10, 225X9, 135X17
One Arm DB Overhead Extensions - 30X12, 30X12, 30X12
Machine Extensions - 15, 15, 12, 15, 15

Hammer Curls - 25'sX15, 25'sX15, 25'sX15
Behind the Back BB Wrist Curls - 135X15, 135X15, 135X15



Today's LEG ASSAULT!!!!
Leg Extensions - 25, 25, 25, 25
Squats - 135X12, 225X10, 275X10, 315X10, 365X10, 405X6 (with help on the last couple) As low as possible as always
Hack (Lever) Squats - 8 platesX15, 10 platesX15, 12 platesX15, 14 platesX17
Leg Press - 12 platesX20, 14 platesX20, 16 platesX20, 18 platesX16
Walking Lunges - holding 25 lb plate - 20 steps down, 20 steps back, 20 down, 20 back

Kneeling Leg Curls - 15, 15, 15, 15 (holding at contraction on each rep...these were brutal, hams kept cramping up)
DB SLDL - 75'sX12, 75'sX12, 75'sX12, 75'sX12
Seated Leg Curls - 20, 20, 20, 15
Lying Leg Curls - 2 sets of 21's

Standing Calf Raises - 5 sets
Seated Calf Raises - 4 sets
Machine Calf Press - 3 sets



I don't know whether the test is still climbing or if it's the new pre-workout I'm usin this week but I had soooo much gas in the tank today. PR city. The weights just flat out felt light today and recovery between sets and overall endurance was off the charts. It was over 2 hours from start to finish and one of the best workouts I've probably EVER had in a gym. Just a great day all around. I can't even imagine what it's gonna be like when I start experimenting with tren and the like.


----------



## maniac0614 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey bro, from this point on you can add anything you want. You have 10 weeks left right?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks maniac. Yes I have exactly 10 weeks from yesterday I believe if my math is correct.


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2012)

Good read, keep on going bro


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2012)

Didn't make it to the gym yesterday for chest. Some old friends were in town so I had to accomodate them and show em a good time. I think my joints appreciated the extra rest day. 

I did a nice chest/back superset day Arnold style.

Flat BB Bench - 135X10, 185X10, 225X10, 275X10, 315X9
    superset with
Wide Grip Pullups - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Incline BB Bench - 185X10, 185X10, 185X10, 225X10, 225X9
    superset with
BB Bent Rows - 135X10, 135X10, 135X10, 135X10, 135X10

Incline DB Flies - 45'sX10, 50'sX10, 55'sX10, 60'sX10
   superset with
Wide Lat Pulldowns - 10, 10, 10, 10

Incline Hammer Press - 2 plates (per side)X10, 2 plates + 25X10, 3 platesX10
    superset with
Hammer Strength Rows - 2 plates (per side)X10, 2 and a quarterX10, 3 platesX10

Bodyweight Dips - 20, 20, 17
    superset with
Assisted Close Suppinated Chinups - 10, 10, 10


then I finished up with some regular sets of straight arm pulldowns with the rope and then some hyperextensions. Pace was very quick and I was pouring sweat. Got some good cardio out of it I think, and it was cool to do something different.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yesterday's shoulder workout:

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - 90X12, 140X12, 180X12, 230X12, 360X9-180X8-90X12 (last set dropset)
DB Laterals - 30'sX12, 35'sX12, 40'sX12, 45'sX10, 35'sX12
DB Rear Delt superset - 35'sX8-8, 35'sX8-8, 35'sX8-8, 35'sX8-8
DB Alt. Front Raises - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12
Shrug superset/dropset - 100 lb DB's to 45 lb plates - 15-15, 15-15, 15-15, 15-15, 15-15
Machine Laterals - 15, 15, 15
Upright Rows - 100X15, 110X12, 110X10


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 28, 2012)

Arms yesterday.

Straight Bar Curls - 60X15, 80X15, 100X12, 110X10, 100X10, 80X12
Single Arm DB Preacher Curls - 30X10, 30X10, 30X10, 30X10
Machine Preacher Curls - 90X10, 90X10, 90X10
Machine Single Arm Curls - 15, 15, 15, 15

Rope Pressdowns - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X11, 225X9-135X13 (dropset)
Dip Machine - 15, 15, 15, 13
Machine Extensions - 15, 15, 12, 10, 15




Legs later today. I've noticed a lot of acne popping up on my chest and shoulders and even a tiny bit on my upper arms. I think this is related to estrogen levels dropping, though, as I recently bumped my AI up in hopes of shrinking my gyno a bit more and also help me lean out a bit and recomp through the rest of the cycle. My joints are def feeling it though. My knees haven't acted up in a couple years now but I felt the familiar pain walking around the gym last night. Also my shoulder was killing me during close grip bench. I will have to be sure to warm-up properly for legs today. Other than that everything is going great. I'm trying to decide between an OTC fat burner like Xenadrine or somethin or just ordering some clen.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 1, 2012)

Uh-oh. Got behind a few days with the site being down. I'll just pick it up with today's Chest day

Incline BB Bench - 135X12, 185X12, 225X10, 275X6 + 3 forced - 225X8 - 185X6 - 135X12
Incline DB Bench - 75'sX12, 85'sX10, 95'sX7 + 3 forced
Incline DB Flies - 45'sX12, 50'sX12, 55'sX12, 60'sX10
Incline HS Press - 180X12, 230X12, 270X9
Machine Flies - 5 sets of 10-12 increasing weight each set
Bodyweight Dips with pause at bottom - 20, 20, 18

Rope Pressdowns - 5 sets of 12


I hammered away at the incline movements today and fortunately had a spotter which allowed me to utilize forced reps for the first time in a while which was nice. I'm getting weaker from lack of carbs, I've pretty much decided to get them back up to where they were and just ride this thing out as a true bulk. Strength numbers should start climbing again soon.


----------



## maniac0614 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good to see you are still hitting it hard at the gym bud!!


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 3, 2012)

Always!

Back/Bi's last night

Wide Lat Pulldowns - 15, 15, 12, 12, 12, 10 
Dual Bent DB Rows - 45'sX12, 60'sX12, 75'sX12, 75'sX12, 75'sX12
Machine T-Bar Rows - 90X12, 115X12, 135X12 drop to 90X9
HS Pulldowns - 90 per sideX12, 115 per sideX12, 135 per sideX9
Straight Arm Pulldowns w/ rope - 15, 15, 12, 12, 10
Deadlifts - 135X10, 225X10, 315X10, 405X10

BB Curls - 45X12, 65X12, 95X12, 115X8, 95X10




Felt good...did some different exercises than normal and this was the first back day in a while I didn't do pullups but I got a great pump from the lat pulldowns and it lasted throughout the whole workout. I am filling back out nicely with the added carbs, and I wasn't sure if I would pull 405 for 10 because I haven't done deads in a couple weeks, so that was good. Off tonight, going to a cardinals game and most likely going to get at least one greasy ballpark cheat meal in!


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 5, 2012)

Shoulders today.

Seated DB Press - 45'sX12, 60'sX12, 75'sX12, 85'sX8, 75'sX10
Seated DB Laterals - 25'sX15, 25'sX15, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
Bent Rear Delt DB Row Hybrid - 45'sX10, 45'sX10
Bent Rear Delt DB Laterals normal - 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX10
Straight Bar Front Raises - 50X12, 60X12, 70X12, 80X10
BB Shrugs - 225X12, 275X12, 315X8 (fucking grip gave out before traps), 225X12, 225X12
Machine Rear Delt Flies - 12, 10, 10-8-8 (dropset)
Upright Rows - 100X15, 100X15, 110X12, 110X12


Then some ab work.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 7, 2012)

Chest/Tri's today.

Incline BB Bench - 135X12, 185X12, 225X10, 225X9, 225X8-drop to 135X10
Flat DB Bench - 80'sX12, 100'sX10, 100'sX9, 100'sX8
Incline DB Flies - 45'sX12, 55'sX12, 65'sX10 drop to 45'sXlike 4 I gave up
HS Incline Press - 3 platesX12, 3 platesX10, 3 platesX8-drop to 2 platesX6
Machine Flies - 15, 12, 10-8 (drop weight)
Bodyweight Dips - 25, 20, 17

/\ some big dude told me to turn around on the bars and I would feel it in my chest more and he was right. 

Rope Pressdowns - 12, 12, 10, 12, 12


I'm feeling stuck and weak lately. Still have acne on chest and shoulders and I know the test is working for many reasons, I just can't get much stronger. I need an oral I think. Hmmm.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 11, 2012)

Let's see...had a back day on Monday:

Wide Pullups - 12, 10
Neutral Pullups - 10, 10
Close Suppinated Pullups - 10, 10
Overhand BB Rows - 185X10, 185X10
Underhand BB Rows - 185X10, 185X10
HS High Rows - 3 plates (per side)X12, 3 platesX12
HS Low Rows - 3 platesX12, 3 platesX12
HS Normal Rows - 3 platesX12, 3 platesX12
Wide Lat Pulldowns - 12, 10, 10
Rack Deads in Smith Machine - 225X10, 315X10, 405X10, 405X10, 405X10

BB Curls - 95X12, 95X12, 95X10, 95X10, 95X10
Cable Rope Hammer Curls - 12, 12, 12, 12



Did some ab/calf work yesterday, and then shoulders today:

HS Press - 90X15, 180X12, 270X10, 320X6
Reverse HS Press - 180X12, 180X12, 180X10
Seated BB Press - 135X15, 155X12, 185X8, 135X12
Seated DB Laterals - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12
Rear DB Laterals - 20'sX12, 25'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
Alt. DB Front Raises - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12
Machine Rear Delt Flies - 12, 10, 8-8
Upright Rows - 100X12, 110X12, 110X12
100 lb DB Shrugs - 15, 15, 15, 15, 15
   superset with
45 lb plate shrugs- 15, 15, 15, 15, 15


Weight was down to 227 today. Idk what's going on, but I'm def leaning out. Haven't dropped any cals though or been doing any cardio at all. Some guy at the gym today asked me what the hell I was taking and that I'm blowing up lately, so that's a good sign I suppose. Still have acne on chest and shoulders and sky high libido.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 13, 2012)

Did legs last night:

Leg Extensions - 25, 25, 25, 20
Hack Squats - 8 platesX15, 10 platesX15, 12 platesX15, 14 platesX15
Leg Press - 12 platesX20, 14 platesX20, 16 platesX20
BB Lunges - 95X10 to each side, 95X10, 95X10

Lying Leg Curls - 20, 20, 15, 12
DB SLDL - 75'sX12, 75'sX12, 75'sX12
Kneeling Leg Curl - 15, 15, 15, 15

Standing Calf Raises - 8 platesX20, 10 platesX20, 12 platesX20, 14 platesX17
Seated Calf Raises - 2 platesX25, 2 platesX25, 2 platesX25, 2 platesX25




No squats cuz these clowns kept hogging the racks for curls and pullups and dumb shit, and my lower back was already killing me. Not like a back pump, like in the spine. I need to invest in a belt badly.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 14, 2012)

Chest today:

Flat BB Bench - 135X12, 185X12, 225X12, 275X12, 275X10, 275X8
Incline BB Bench - 225X8, 185X12, 135X17
HS Decline Press - 90X12, 180X12, 270X12, 360X8
Incline DB Flies - 45'sX12, 50'sX12, 55'sX10, 60'sX9 plus a couple negatives
Machine Flies - 150X15, 190X12, 210X10
Bodyweight Dips - 20, 20, 20

Rope Pressdowns - 12, 12, 12, 12
One arm Rope extensions - 10, 10, 8or9



Shoulders felt good today which is rare for chest day lately. I only lifted EOD last week so I think that helped. I'll be back to my normal 5 day split this week. Lately I've only been eating 4 big meals and 3 shakes. I'm going to attempt to eat every 2-2 1/2 hours this week instead of my normal 3-4 hours between meals and see if I can get a 5th meal in and maybe even crank the metabolism up a bit in the process.

An idea of my diet...this was yesterday:

7 A.M. - 2 scoops whey in skim milk, 12 oz Red Bull
9 A.M. - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
1:00 P.M. - 8-10 oz chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice
3:00 P.M. - pre-workout shake on empty stomache
3:30 P.M. - workout
5:30 P.M. - 2 scoops whey, 50 g dextrose, 5 g creatine in water
6:30 P.M. - 12 oz ground beef, @4 oz spaghetti
9:30 P.M. - 9 oz tuna, @4 oz spaghetti
12:00 A.M. - 2 scoops whey in skim milk


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 15, 2012)

Back today.

Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns - 15, 15, 12, 12
Wide Pullups - 12, 10, 8
Neutral Pullups - 10, 10
One Arm DB Rows - 75X12, 100X12, 100X12, 100X12
Close Grip Cable Pulldowns - 4X12
Machine T-Bar Rows - 90X12, 135X12, 135X10
Deads in Smith Machine - 135X10, 225X10, 315X10, 405X8-315X8-225X12

Standing EZ Bar Curls - 80X12, 90X12, 100X12, 110X12 (couple cheat reps toward end on heavier sets)



Great pump as always. Tried for a good second long squeeze on each rep, but obviously it became harder with the heavier sets. Libido is still going strong. I almost jumped the counter to rape the girl working at the gas station today but I controlled myself and maintained some dignity. Toodles.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shoulders today.

Warm up on Nautilus Press machine - 2X20
Seated BB Press - 135X12, 155X12, 185X10, 185X8, 185X6-135X8
Seated DB Lat Raises - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12
Bent Rear Delt DB Raises - 25'sX12, 30'sX12, 35'sX12, 40'sX10
Machine Rear Delt Flies - 12, 12, 10-8
Alt. DB Front Raises - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12
One Arm Cable Lat Raises - 10, 10, 10
Upright Rows - 110X12, 110X12, 110X12
DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15 (went for 2 second hold on each rep but was closer to 1 second on last couple sets)



That was that. Great pump, tons of sweat, and I don't know but I swear my sweat is smelling much worse than it did before the cycle. Not sure if that is normal or if I'm just retarded, but by the end of my workouts I'm like, "Fuck I fuckin stink". It's part of the game though I guess ha.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 17, 2012)

off day today. arms tomorrow I think? I injected biceps today and it was smooth as butter with no blood on either arm with a 25X1. I'm almost out of my current AI and I can't decide if I want to chance it with some other UGL AI's I have that I'm not sure about, or order some formeron or letro I think and I can't decide if I want to do Clomid PCT after this or jump on 750 Test and 600 EQ with either NPP or Dbol. Decisions decisions, I have def got bigger these last few weeks I need some progress pics this week.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 18, 2012)

Arm day today 

Standing DB Curls - 30'sX12, 45'sX12, 55'sX10, 60'sX9, 45'sx12
Standing BB Curls - 95X12, 95X12, 95X10, 45X25
DB Preacher Curls - 25X12, 30X10, 25X10 (nice and slow and focusing hard on contraction - that's why I used the girls' DB's)
Cable Rope Hammer Curls - 6 sets or so of 12ish reps pyramiding up and the final set was a triple dropset starting at the whole stack.

Cable Rope Pressdowns - 6 sets of 12ish with the final being a triple dropset
Seated DB Overhead Extensions - 75X12, 75X12, 75X12, 75X12, 75X12
Machine Extensions - 15, 12, 12


Had some serious pain in my left forearm to start the day on DB curls. Felt like tendonitis, but it got a little better as I got warm and got some blood in there. I'll have to keep an eye on that. I thought I was gonna die on my first warm-up set with 20's lol. Other than that great pump. Arm days are fun.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 20, 2012)

Did legs last night:

Leg Extensions - 25, 25, 20, 15, 8-8-10
Squats - 135X15, 225X15, 275X12, 315X10, 225X12, 135X15
Hack Squats - 8 platesX20, 10 platesX16, 8 platesX17
Walking Lunges - 3 trips down cardio aisle and back holding 45 lb plate

Kneeling Single Leg Curls - 25, 25, 20, 15
Lying Leg Curls - 20, 20, 12
DB SLDL - 75'sX15, 75'sX15, 75'sX15



just eating and resting today


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chest day today.

Flat BB Bench - 135X12, 185X12, 225X12, 275X12, 315X8, 275X9, 245X12, 135X15
Incline HS Press - 3 platesX12, 3 platesX10, 2 platesX15, 2 platesX12
Incline DB Flies - 45'sX12, 50'sX12, 55'sX12, 60'X12
Machine Flies - 120X15, 150X15, 170X15, 190X12, 210X10
Bodyweight Dips - 25, 20, 15


Finished up with some calf work



Only got about 4-5 hours of sleep last night because I had to work early today and I def felt it in my strength today. Endurance was bad too. Oh well, at least I'll get some overtime out the deal. I'm out of placebos, need to go down and re-up on creatine and erase and a good OTC fat burner


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 24, 2012)

Had a back day Sunday and a shoulder day Monday. Rest today.

Back was tough. Having to try to train around this tendonitis in my forearm and all the pulling movements were painful no matter what I did. Stuck with cables and HS machines and managed to get a good pump going, but nowhere near 100% on strength.

Shoulder day was barely affected. 

Seated DB Press - 60'sX12, 70'sX12, 80'sX10, 90'sX6, 70'sX10
Clean and Press - 135X10, 155X8, 185X6, 135X8
Standing DB Laterals - 20'sX12, 25'sX12, 30'sX12, 35'sX12, 40'sX10, 35'sX10, 30'sX12, 25'sX12, 20'sX12
Bent DB Rear Laterals - 30'sX12, 35'sX10, 25'sX12
Rope Cable Face Pulls - 3-4 sets
Standing DB Alt. Front Raise - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12
DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15
BB Shrugs - 225X12, 225X12, 225X12


bodyweight was 231 yesterday post-workout. Most likely going to have to scrap arms this week, biceps for sure.


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 24, 2012)

ya buddy...still going strong bro, rest those arms a bit same thing happened to me but finally went away, the pain was in the pit of my arms below my biceps and sucked but after I'd do a painful warm up it went away, does that sound like your problem


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 26, 2012)

yea for sure. Gonna try warmin it up and see wat happens. Maybe arm/leg supersets?







[/URL][/IMG]


mmm. plus 1 1/2 cups plain oats and a bowl of fruity pebbles


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 31, 2012)

So It's been a week since my last update. I ended up taking 4 days off completely from the gym. Had a wedding over the weekend so I just took some relax and recovery time. Came back with chest yesterday and felt great.

 Incline BB Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X10, 275X6, 225X8, 135X15
Machine Flies - 150X15, 190X12, 210X12, 230X7, 170X15, 150X15
HS Incline Press - 2 plates (per side) X15, 2 platesX15, 3 platesX10, 3 platesX9
Bodyweight Dips - 20, 20, 20
   superset with
DB Bridge Pushups - 20, 20, 20


Back today:Wide Pullups - 12, 12, 12, 10, 8
One-Arm DB Rows - 75X10, 85X10, 95X10, 100X10, 100X10
Close Grip Cable Pulldowns - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
Close Grip Low Cable Row - 12, 12, 12
Wide Neutral Grip Low Cable Row - 12, 12, 12
Deads - 135X10, 225X10, 315X10, 365X8, 405X3
Hyperextensions - holding 25 lb plateX15, +25X15, +25X15


Shoulders tomorrow. I've probably got a couple weeks left of the test. I have bumped to 1.5 ml's E3D. Hope that's ok Maniac, I figured since you said I can add anything I can increase the dose a bit. Just was stagnated and needed a little boost to get past the whole myostatin thing at 8 weeks.



Here's a picture from today. Cold/no pump.


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 2, 2012)

Did an arm day today. That was all I had energy for mentally. It's been a rough couple of days. Got a sick pump tho.

EZ Bar Curls - 60X15, 70X15, 80X15, 90X12, 100X12, 110X12
Cable Rope Hammer Curls - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
Incline Alt. DB Curls - 30'sX12, 35'sX12, 40'sX12, 45'sX10

Rope Pressdowns - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
Seated DB Overhead  Extensions - 75X12, 80X12, 85X12, 90X10, 100X7-75X10
Machine Extensions - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12


boom in and out. Tryin to stay above water.


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 3, 2012)

Someone has really been busting their ass in the gym. Great job so far brother!!!!


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Maniac!

Chest/Tri's today:

Incline BB Bench - 135X12, 185X12, 225X12, 275X10, 275X7, 225X10, 185X10, 135X15
Machine Flies - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
Incline Hammer Strength Press - 180X12, 230X10, 270X8, 180X12
Bodyweight Dips - 20, 20, 20, 20
    superset with
DB Bridge Pushups - 20, 20, 20, 20

Rope Pressdowns - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
DB Overhead Extensions - 75X12, 75X12, 75X10

20 minutes on treadmill at 3.0 mph and 9.0 incline






[/URL][/IMG]

Just another shitty pic I snapped today. I'll try to get someone to take some legit progress pics here within the week.


----------



## BBService Rep (Aug 13, 2012)

Great job bro. Any new updates?


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 18, 2012)

So sorry guys it's been absolutely crazy at work and I start grad school Monday so I've been super busy. Did my last injection Thursday night. I have 2 weeks of Erase Pro and DAA and then PCT starts. It will be Clomid at 100, 100, 50, 50 with the Erase Pro and DAA continued throughout. Weight is at 226 but I have had great results recomping these past few weeks. Much lower bodyfat than the last pics, but strength is up. All in all this test was great. Absolutely accurately dosed in my oppinion if not slightly over. The gains I made on 625 to 750 mg's of this stuff was right on par with the last cycle I did of 750 Test/600 EQ. I am at my strongest on all the major lifts I have ever been. I'm hoping to hold on to as much of these gains as possible for a couple months and then I'll be starting another Test/EQ run(Synthetic Power Labs from BBSS no doubt) with some SuperDMZ. 

I can't thank the guys at BBSS enough for this oppurtunity. It was an awesome chance to run some grade A test and I would encourage anyone to do business with these guys. I certainly will be. I'll get some final pics up this week.


----------



## StrongEctoGenes (Sep 13, 2012)

nice log thanks for doing that


----------



## a1hunglowe (Jun 5, 2013)

This was an impressive log and great results from the pics I saw


----------



## Jternes90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great log! Following each post. Making some adjustments to my personal workouts.


----------

